# Vicious Games



## Aaronita (23. Februar 2007)

ALLIANZ - SERVER - GILNEAS

Ehemals   *** Eye of the Law ***

nun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vicious Games*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die die uns kennen wissen dass der Spaß im Spiel das wichtigste ist. Leider war dies nicht immer zu realisieren. 

Trotzdem werde ich das Vorhaben wieder angehen !!!!
Der SPaß am Spiel ist unser Ziel !!!!
So unser Motto - Störenfriede die beleidigen finden keinen Platz bei uns. Aber Spieler die genau so verrückt wie wir sind gerne gesehen....


Aktuell 60 Members mit 150 chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ersten haben LVL 70 erreicht und gemeinsame Unternehmungen stehen an.

_Wir suchen weiterhin Unterstützung. Allerdings mit einigen Bedingungen._

Der Char sollte mindestens LVL 60 erreicht haben und Du somit schon etwas Erfahrung mitbringen.

Der Ursprung dafür liegt in der Vergangenheit. Viele kamen ließen sich puschen und sagten dann Ciao wenn ihr Ziel erreicht war.Kann man nicht ändern wurmt aber dennoch. Wir sind KEINE Raidgilde die jeden Tag raidet bis zum Umfallen das klappt nicht. Bei uns sind sehr viele mit Beruf und Familie beschäftigt, und somit spielt sich das meiste Abends ab. Zu unseren Raids haben wir viele Spiel Freunde gewinnen können die nichtzwingend in unserer Gilde sind und somit erst die Raids ermöglichten.

Nun da es bald wieder losgeht und wir auch mit mehr Mitgliedern starten möchten, sind Bewerbungen wieder möglich.


Unere  "Regeln" oder eher Erwartungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns ist jeder willkommen. Der *Zocker* UND der Gelegenheitsspieler. Twinks sind erlaubt, so viele man braucht auch wenn der Mainchar in einer anderen Gilde ist - umgekehrt natürlich genauso  Auf Gildenbeiträge wird ebenso verzichtet wie z.B. Urlaubsplanungen. RL sollte immer noch Vorrang haben und keiner ist Rechenschaft nötig warum er 3 Wochen nicht on war.
Netiquette und fairer Umgang miteinander sind allerdings Pflicht. Dazu gehört nach unserer Aufassung mindestens ein *Hallo* oder *Tschüss* im Gildenchat wenn man selbst oder andere online kommt / offline geht. Tip: im Interface den Punkt *Gildenmitgliederalarm* aktivieren. Unstimmigkeiten sollten nicht im Gildenchat sondern per /w ausgetragen werden. 

Möglicherweise entfährt einem ja mal ein nicht gerade freundliche Aussage; soll vorkommen, kann vorkommen, wer aber auf Dauer pöbelt sollte sich besser gleich eine andere Gilde suchen, bevor er entfernt wird.

*Unsere Devise lautet *Gemeinsam sind wir stark* *- entsprechend gemeinsam möchten wir agieren. Deshalb: habt ihr Quests in einem bestimmten Land und andere Chars im gleichen Levelbereich sind online, fragt doch einfach mal nach gemeinsam questen. Habt ihr eine Instanz vor Euch oder Elitequests, fragt rechtzeitig im Gildenchat oder tragt es am besten ins Forum ein. 
Jedoch sind natürlich auch Spieler willkommen die lieber alleine questen  

Alles andere was wir geben können sind Empfehlungen:
1. Bitte beim Gruppenspiel in dem Items fallen nur dann Bedarf wählen wenn man das Teil benutzen kann und nicht um es zu Geld zu machen. 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Wenn das z.B. Kompendium des Drachentötens fällt, kann man niemandem verbieten Bedarf zu wählen. Am besten immer vor Beginn mit den anderen Mitgliedern klären
2. Es gibt neue Mitspieler die nicht das Wissen haben von erfahreneren Spielern. Gebt Neulingen eine Chance- jeder hat mal angefangen.
3. Anderen zu helfen wird bei uns groß geschrieben und es findet sich eigentlich immer einer der hilft, trotzdem bitte nicht böse sei, wenn es dann mal doch nicht klappt.

Unter Helfen verstehen wir allerdings nicht einen Lvl 10-Char am besten mehrmals durch die DMs zu ziehen oder Ähnliches. Einerseits bringt das dem Char nichts, andrerseits haben auch unsere *Großen* nur bedingt Zeit und LvL 60 heisst nicht *Fertig - alles erreicht*. Es finden sich immer High-Level die Kleineren durch Instanzen helfen - aber eben nicht mehmals täglich oder wöchentlich. 

Unsere Gildenbank verwaltet Items die ihr anderen Spielern der Gilde zugute lassen kommen wollt. Alle grünen Items die länger als 3-4 Wochen liegenbleiben werden im AH verkauft oder entzaubert. Der Erlös kommt wiederum den Mitgliedern zugute, denen mal das ein oder andere Goldstück z.B. für Ausbildung fehlt. Dies gilt auch für Mounts, jedoch werden diese nicht voll finanziert.

Um Nutznieser der Bank zu sein bedarf es mindestens den Rang eines Mitgliedes. Rückzahlungen sind zunächst nicht notwendig, pauschal kann man auch keinen Betrag nennen ab dem nur noch Kredite gewährt werden, denn wenn ein Member schon mehrere wertvolle Items gespendet hat, wäre es unfair zu sagen *Du hast nun schon 20 Gold bekommen, ab sofort bekommst Du nur noch Kredite*. 

Zum Thema Mounts wäre noch zu sagen, das natürlich jeder in erster Linie selbst für sein Gold sorgen sollte wenn er ein Mount möchte. Mit einem Anfangschar ist es allerdings recht schwierig auf LvL 40 gut 90Gold zu besitzen. Aber bitte bettelt nicht in den haupstädten oder gar im LFG herum. Fragt erstmal in der Gilde. Wenn man sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligt, auch mal anderen hilft finden sich immer Members die etwas leihen, wie auch schon mehrmals in der Vergangeheit erlebt. Rückzahlung ist natürlich Ehrensache  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Störenfriede werden nicht geduldet !!!*

Sollte Dir unsere Einstellung zusagen melde Dich einfach.

Alles andere können wir im TS bereden.
Übrigens dafür haben wir einen EIGENEN TS Server angemietet.

LG Mike

p.s.

Viele Grüße natürlich an Gilden mit denen; die mit uns Raiden

Streitmacht der Allianz - Nordic Light - T R I B U T E - Gloria Victis

und auch an alle anderen WOW Junkies ^^


----------



## Aaronita (7. April 2007)

Update !!

Karazhan Gruppe 3 ist nun am Start. Und zwar am 20.3.2007

Du willst noch mit?

Für die Gilde suchen wir aktuell.

Priester / Druiden / Palas und Krieger

Dann bewerbe Dich auf unserer Homepage.

www.vicious-games.de

LG Mike


----------

